# CIC Uniform



## PowerJ (20 Nov 2009)

I have been looking everywhere on the net and can not seem to find anything to do with placement of the officer cadet braid or the Canada Shoulder flash ?   I dont have a chance to travel to the Base Tailor so I was looking for this info so I could have a local tailor do it for me.  Anyone know where i could find info on this?


----------



## dangerboy (20 Nov 2009)

From the CF Dress Manual:

Embroidered
CANADA badge
(curved)
a. Jacket, service dress; and
navy jacket, high collar, white
(optional)
(1) In CF gold. Sewn centred on both
sleeves 2.5 cm (1 in.) from the shoulder
seam to the top edge of the badges
(2) Air force: worn by officers and chief
warrant officers only
b. Navy: shirt, short-sleeved,
white (officer)
(1) As for jacket, service dress

And for rank

(1) Rank insignia braid, sewn on each
sleeve, with the bottom edge of the
lowest braid commencing 5 cm (2 in.)
above the bottom of the sleeve


----------



## PowerJ (22 Nov 2009)

Hey Thanks Alot


----------

